# 8' Western ultramount with wings



## eludemann (Feb 13, 2010)

Western pro plus with Western wings, feet included. Minimal use, upgrading to vee. Asking $3500. Located in Huntington, Indiana. Pick up only. Local delivery for a small fee.


----------



## eludemann (Feb 13, 2010)

Sold


----------

